# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Some Movies I've Made.

## Kushna Mufeed

Well, well, well. Lookee what I found. Two videos that I made in Communications Technology last year. As far as I can remember, I did most of the editing for these, and was the main authority in directing them, so they're a fair assessment of my movie making skills over a year ago. Plus, you get to see me with long hair!

The first is a silent film depicting a student late for school. I chopped up the school in this one (ie, he would round a corner and end up on the other side of the school) so people who knew the school and watched it claimed it didn't make sense. I want to know if people who have never been to my school will think the same thing.


The second is a documentary where we interviewed various students about the social groups at school. This one is probably a better depiction of my editing skills. And no, I'm not racist against Asian people. I think one was taunting me at the time.


Let me know what you think.

----------

